# fontaine d'émail



## simenon

Bonjour à tous. Qu'est-ce que c'est une fontaine d'émail? Il s'agit d'un bassin ou bien d'un broc? En d'autres termes elle verse ou reçoit l'eau? J'ai lu la définition du Trésor, mais je n'ai pas bien compris? Et en quel matériel est-elle faite? En céramique ou bien en métal? 
Pour donner un peu de contexte je peux ajouter qu'il y a un homme qui travaille dans une imprimerie et qui va se laver les mains à la fontaine d'émail qui est dans l'atélier.  Merci d'avance.


----------



## Marie3933

Vraisemblablement, si l'on dit "fontaine", il s'agit d'un point d'eau courante (-> donne de l'eau) avec une cuvette en émail, c-à-d. en tôle/fonte émaillée (cf. une baignoire _en émail_).


----------



## simenon

Merci Marie. Donc il s'agit d'un métal (tôle et fonte sont des métaux, n'est-ce pas?). J'ai eu le doute parce que, en faisant une recherche su google image, j'ai vu des images de fontaines d'émail qui étaient en céramique et qui ressemblaient à des brocs. J'ai trouvé aussi un site où l'on parle du commissaire Maigret et l'on dit que dans son bureau, il avait une fontaine d'émail dans le placard et que dans la série cette fontaine a été remplacée par un lavabo. Le site est: http://jy.depoix.free.fr/bureau2.htm On dit que "Autre élément caractéristique du mobilier, la _fontaine d'émail_ des romans, qui se trouve en principe dans un _placard_. Dans la série, pas de placard, mais un lavabo surmonté d'un miroir ". Donc il paraît que, dans ce cas là, il n'y a pas d'eau courante. Et puisque le roman où j'ai trouvé la phrase est lui aussi de Simenon, il s'agit peut-être de la même fontaine. Ou bien, avec le mot placard, on peut faire allusion à une petite pièce avec un point d'eau courante?


----------



## Marie3933

Aïe, maintenant je doute. Il peut s'agir d'un petit lavabo mural en faïence, pas comme ceux que l'on trouve dans les salles de bain, mais avec une cuvette plus petite et plutôt décorative (et "fontaine" parce que le réservoir est apparent). Ce serait quelque chose comme ceci. Attendez d'autres avis.


----------



## simenon

Merci, Marie. Il s'agit peut-être de celui-là. Quant à l'histoire du placard de Maigret? Pourrait-il s'agir d'une petite chambre?


----------



## Marie3933

Non. En principe, un placard est une grande armoire, avec une porte qui va jusqu'au sol. Une personne (-> une fontaine murale) peut y tenir.


> Placard : cour. Enfoncement, recoin de mur, de cloison, fermé par une porte et  constituant une armoire fixe. Par  ext. Assemblage de menuiserie fixé à un mur et  destiné au même usage. ➙ vx  armoire.  _Mettre des vêtements dans un placard. Placard-penderie. __Placard de  cuisine_. (Robert)


S'il s'agissait d'une petite pièce, on dirait "un cagibi" ou "un réduit".


----------



## simenon

Donc une fontaine est un lavabo? Mais est-il possible qu'il y ait un lavabo à l'intrieur d'un placard? 
J'ai fait quelque recherche dans les tradutions en italien de quelques Maigret et j'ai découvert qu'une fois on a traduit "fontaine d'émail" avec l'équivalent de "lavabo en fer émaillé". Mais je ne suis pas encore convaincue. 
Je ne comprends pas bien la définition du Trésor où l'on dit que "fontaine" est un: * "*Récipient muni d'un couvercle, d'un robinet et associé à un bassin, dans lequel on garde de l'eau pour les usages domestiques. _Fontaine murale; fontaine en faïence __Paradis (...) désigne une petite fontaine en émail décoré de fleurs et pendue au mur.  Y a d'quoi se laver les mains_ (BARBUSSE, _Feu, _1916, p. 326)."
Je ne comprends pas comme cette fontaine puisse avoir en même temps un robinet et un couvercle. Pour vous est-il évident de quoi il s'agit?


----------



## matoupaschat

Dans l'atelier d'imprimerie, il s'agit sans aucun doute d'un lavabo en fonte émaillée car la faïence était trop chère et trop fragile pour être installée dans un atelier de ce genre.
Pour le reste, tu as, je suppose, déjà remarqué que le Trésor est un instrument très utile, mais qu'il ne brille pas toujours par sa modernité, et donc qu'il ne faut pas prendre au pied de la lettre ce qu'il raconte: une fontaine peut très bien être un petit lavabo, sans qu'il y ait nécessairement un convercle etc. 
Ciao.


----------



## simenon

Merci, Matoupaschat, votre avis me réconforte. Il est vrai que le Trésor ne brille pas toujours pour sa modernité, mais il faut dire que le texte en question n'est pas tellement contemporaine. En tout cas, maintenant je suis convaincue. Donc l'autre traducteur avait raison et moi aussi je vais traduire à peu près comme lui, c'est-à-dire avec l'équivalent de "lavabo en fonte émaillée". Merci encore et bonne journée.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il me semble que, depuis le début de cette discussion, les modernes _foreros_ ont oublié les progrès de la civilisation...
Dans notre monde moderne, l'eau qui coule d'un robinet vient d'un tuyau relié à un réseau de distribution.
Et coule dans un lavabo / évier / baignoire etc. relié à un réseau d'écoulement (tout-à-l'égout).

Mais, anciennement, le _lavabo_ était une simple cuvette que l'on remplissait par exemple avec un broc, et que l'on allait vider ensuite (en général hors de la maison).
Une _fontaine_ (dans une maison, un café..) désignait un récipient (en général fixé au mur), au dessus de la cuvette, que l'on remplissait avec un broc, et qui avait à sa base un robinet.
En ouvrant le robinet de l'eau s'écoulait dans la cuvette.
Cette fontaine était donc en général protégée par un couvercle, pour que l'eau stockée reste propre.

La fontaine de Simenon n'est donc pas le lavabo ou la cuvette : c'est la réserve d'eau, que l'on installe au dessus du lavabo, quand il n'y a pas de tuyau d'eau présent.


----------



## simenon

Merci JeanDeSponde. Donc, dans mon cas, selon vous, il s'agit de cette fontaine là? Le texte est des années 40. Les égout existait déjà évidemment, mais peut-être que dans l'atélier il n'y avait pas de tuyau pour décharger l'eau. En ce cas, il ne me resterait que à découvirire comment cette fontaine (ce réservoir d'eau) s'appelait en Italie. Ah, dernière chose, cette fontaine savez-vous si d'habitude était en fonte émaillée ou bien en céramique émaillée?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les fontaines, lavabos et cuvette pouvaient être faites en n'importe quoi selon les cas - il n'y avait pas d'habitude générale...
Comme signalé par Matoupaschat, dans un atelier il s'agissait très probablement de fonte émaillée.

Cela dit, une fontaine, qui désigne un point où de l'eau est accessible, n'est pas forcément munie d'un lavabo ou d'une cuvette, mais peut aller directement dans un écoulement au sol.
Et rien n'empêche de se laver les mains dans l'eau qui coule.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. J'ai eu le doute parce que j'ai vu la photo que vous avez signalée et, dans ce cas là, il me paraît qu'il ne s'agissait pas de métal. Mais bon, alors c'est décidé, ma fontaine sera en fonte émaillée. Pour ce qui concerne la cuvette, je ne suis pas obligée d'indiquer si elle était présent ou non. Mais, puisque il s'agit d'un lieu intérieur (je ne sais pas comme on dit en français), d'un atélier, il me semble plus probable qu'il y en ait un, mais je pourrais me tromper, bien sûr. Merci encore à tous.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mea culpa! Il est exact que je n'avais pas assez pensé à l'époque à laquelle cela se passait. Dans le cas de Maigret et de son placard, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec JeanDeSponde pour la fontaine-réservoir, mais dans le cas de l'imprimerie années 40, j'imaginerais mieux quelque chose comme une pompe à main pour puiser l'eau d'une citerne à eau de pluie. C'était très courant à l'époque. Je me demande même si on ne les appelait pas aussi des fontaines...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, une borne-fontaine plus précisément. J'imagine bien ça dans un coin d'un vieil atelier.


----------



## simenon

Merci encore à tous les deux. Donc, maintenant il y a encore une nouvelle hypothèse. Mais, puisque l'auteur du texte en question est toujours Simenon et que dans les deux cas il utilise la même expression (fontaine d'émail), vuos ne pensez pas qu'ici il fasse allusion à la même fontaine dont il parle dans ses "Maigret"?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je n'en pense rien avec certitude, sinon que le placard de Maigret ne contenait certainement pas une borne-fontaine. Il s'agissait d'un vieux bureau dans un vieil immeuble, et à l'époque il était fréquent de n'avoir que quelques points d'eau (arrivées d'eau) par étage, d'où le besoin d'installer un réservoir (fontaine) dans une pièce pour y disposer d'un lavabo.
Et on cachait le lavabo + la fontaine dans un petit placard.
Dans un atelier d'imprimerie avec beaucoup d'ouvriers, je n'imagine pas un lavabo dont l'eau proviendrait seulement d'une fontaine-réservoir (remplie par des brocs), parce que le travail d'imprimeur est très salissant et qu'il faudrait sans cesse remplir la fontaine. J'imagine donc là plutôt une borne fontaine, ou une fontaine murale.
Dans un atelier, un lavabo ou une cuvette ne sont pas nécessaires pour se laver les mains ou remplir des seaux.


----------



## simenon

Merci, vous avez peut-être raison. Je ne sais pas. Il est vrai qu'il s'agit d'une petite imprimerie où il n'y a pas beaucoup de travailleurs. J'y pense encore (en plus je ne sais pas comment s'appelle en italien le réservoir). Bonne soirée.


----------



## matoupaschat

En y repensant, cela m'étonnerait vraiment très fort que dans les années 40, il n'y ait pas l'eau courante dans une imprimerie qui devrait se situer plutôt en ville.
Et le terme utilisé peut très bien correspondre à deux réalités différentes: dans le bureau de Maigret, le réservoir à eau à remplissage manuel, et dans l'atelier un espèce d'évier avec robinet de ce genre-ci, mais certainement d'un modèle moins décoratif.


----------



## simenon

Merci Matoupaschat. Je vais me conformer à cette hypothèse.


----------

